
An encrypted walkie-talkie that sends emojis and memes without internet - albertgajsak
https://www.circuitmess.com/chatter/
======
albertgajsak
I've been working on an encrypted walkie-talkie that sends emojis and memes
without internet for 16 months now.

You can check it out here:
[https://www.circuitmess.com/chatter/](https://www.circuitmess.com/chatter/)
What do you think about it?

I've designed a unique block-based programming interface for it here:
[https://www.circuitmess.com/circuitblocks/](https://www.circuitmess.com/circuitblocks/)

I'd appreciate your honest opinion about this and perhaps some improvement
suggestions.

